# Northern Victoria



## PythonOwner25 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey all, recently went on a herping trip with a few mates up through northern Victoria. The temps were fairly hot, probably in the mid 30's. Most of the reptiles were found as we cruised the roads, and one sight in particular really made us slam on the handbrakes! Here are some of the finds, enjoy .






Eastern Bearded Dragon (Pogona barbata) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Sand Monitor (Varanus gouldii) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Eastern Brown Snake eating an Eastern Blue tongue. by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Eastern Brown Snake eating an Eastern Blue tongue. by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Eastern Brown Snake eating an Eastern Blue tongue. by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Lace Monitor (Varanus varius) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JrFear (Dec 3, 2012)

awesome find with the brown!
and that sandy is amazing!


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Dec 3, 2012)

JrFear said:


> awesome find with the brown!
> and that sandy is amazing!



We just happened to be in the right place at the right time for that JrFear, and yeah the Sandy is very dark, nice looking goanna for sure!


----------



## cheekabee (Dec 3, 2012)

Absoulutly amazing finds man!!


----------



## JrFear (Dec 3, 2012)

very lucky to come accross some thing like that! 
is it common for browns to coil around there prey like that!


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Dec 3, 2012)

JrFear said:


> very lucky to come accross some thing like that!
> is it common for browns to coil around there prey like that!



Yes very common, most people only see it with their captive browns, but im sure they do it with larger prey in the wild also, such as in this case. I don't think the Brown was really "constricting" and suffocating the lizard, just holding it in place so it can inject venom through the blueys tough scales. Was indeed very interesting to see!


----------



## JrFear (Dec 3, 2012)

very interesting! thanks for sharing PythonOwner25


----------



## jordanmulder (Dec 4, 2012)

I like that first beardie shot mate!


----------



## sarah_m (Dec 4, 2012)

Poor lizard, but what an awsome thing to witness in the wild!


----------



## Eamon (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow, nice pictures, love the Lace Monitor!

- - - Updated - - -

Wow, nice pictures, love the Lace Monitor!


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Dec 8, 2012)

also saw a barn owl, ill post the photo, its nice 

- - - Updated - - -




Barn Owl, Check out those talons! by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr


----------

